# B13 - Timing Chain



## mahens (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi, 

My B13 has a timing Chain.... just want to know how often normally do we have to replace this ... and if we do not replace this ,,, what will be the problems noticed in the car . 

Thanks in advance for any response.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

The reason for using a timing chain is because there is no required maintainance on a chain. Unless, for some reason, you believe your chain has stretched beyond the normal capacity of you chain tensioner, you should never have to replace it.


----------

